# Uber's plan to curb bad behavior by passengers: Reveal their ratings



## BurgerTiime

http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-app-rating-20170426-story.html
*Uber's plan to curb bad behavior by passengers: Reveal their ratings*
LA TIMES by Tracey Lien April 26, 2017

In its latest effort to appease its vast network of drivers, ride-hailing giant Uber on Wednesday announced updates to its app intended to curb bad behavior by passengers.

Key among the changes is allowing passengers to see the ratings they receive from drivers - knowledge the company hopes will make customers more cognizant of the fact their behavior is being graded during every trip.

"Many riders forget that their driver is also rating them too, and things like eating in the car, slamming the door, or trying to pile in more people than seat belts can impact whether it's a five-star experience for drivers," product managers Mike Truong and Ronak Trivedi said in a blog post. "Now, a rider's rating will be displayed right under their name in the app's menu. We hope this update will remind riders that mutual respect is an important part of our community guidelines."

Previously, passengers could see their driver's rating - a five-star system displaying an aggregate of a driver's past ratings - but not their own rating.

The ride-hailing firm also announced changes to the way ratings work for its carpooling service, UberPool. The update ensures that negative ride reviews caused by the poor behavior by other passengers do not count against the driver.

After a rough start to the year - including dealing with an exodus of high-profile executives, a loss of customers because of the company's perceived closeness to the Trump administration and the launch of an investigation into allegations of sexual harassment in its workplace - Uber has ramped up efforts to retain drivers, win back riders and smooth over its image.

The company released data for the first time on the diversity of its workforce last month - a move it had long held out on. It also updated its app to allow passengers to correct pickup locations, modified its driver support policies to be more driver-friendly, and on Tuesday announced partnerships to develop a network of flying Uber rides.


----------



## wk1102

BurgerTiime said:


> ride-hailing giant Uberon


HA HA Ha.... too funny... I'd give you a clever wit badge but...

The only reason uber is making the riders rating upfront is to stop us from rating poorly for pool and non tipping.

Uber never makes changes for the drivers benefit, ever. They just spin it that way.


----------



## JimKE

The positive in the story is that actual specification of things that might lead to a bad rating that many pax probably have never considered: too many pax, slamming doors, eating in the car. We can all list many other legitimate reasons for down-rating a pax, but at least they pointed out some examples.

I also think actually seeing their rating will be an eye-opener for many pax -- and I actually am looking forward to their questions about why they're not perfect 5's! I drive almost exclusively daytime, and therefore only rarely have pax problems. But I have seen some low ratings, and have seen how those folks may be fine at 10 AM, but I pity the poor driver who picks them up at bar closing!

I haven't seen anything authoritative that said the rating change would be _instantaneous_. If they do that, it will be a mistake that will just generate a ton of "change my pax rating" messages to support a day or two after the ride to conceal the source of the low rating. Drivers will protect themselves...hopefully.

I do think Uber is _trying_ -- in a limited way, and to the extent they can without chasing off customers -- to make some _modest_ improvement in the driving experience.

They are not dealing with the BIG issue, which is pay.


----------



## wk1102

JimKE said:


> I haven't seen anything authoritative that said the rating change would be _instantaneous_. If they do that, it will be a mistake that will just generate a ton of "change my pax rating" messages to support a day or two after the ride to conceal the source of the low rating.


It will be, ratings update in real time. I tell people they don't but...

I see notjing good coming from this. Lots of changed ratings and lots of retaliation from riders who think we rated them low but was a driver last week.

I see the riders overall ave going up amd the drivers down.

This is 100% geared toward the rider's favor. Every thimg uber says is a spin and bullshit.

Lowet fares=more earnings
More drivers=more rides for drivers
The tip is included...


----------



## ginseng41

Lol so they can give us a bad rating even faster


----------



## BurgerTiime

ginseng41 said:


> Lol so they can give us a bad rating even faster


Extacly


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

wk1102 said:


> HA HA Ha.... too funny... I'd give you a clever wit badge but...
> 
> The only reason uber is making the riders rating upfront is to stop us from rating poorly for pool and non tipping.
> 
> Uber never makes changes for the drivers benefit, ever. They just spin it that way.


^ This is the reason they are doing it.

Didn't they remove the ability to change passenger rate some time ago?

Put 2 and 2 together.

If anything my rate goes down and **** Uber I am not doing school or whatever the **** they want me to do, no more driving and a few months later I am going to sue them for pretty much everything they have been doing all the time I "partnered" with them.


----------



## wk1102

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Didn't they remove the ability to change passenger rate some time ago?


It is back


----------



## ginseng41

So what is the best way to do This? Always 5 star then change it immediately?


----------



## ZoomZoom12

maybe they can also show the pax little reasons like

"driver felt uncomfortable"

"left mess in vehicle"

*"did not tip"
*
I know what my passengers would be seeing lol


----------



## JimKE

ginseng41 said:


> So what is the best way to do This? Always 5 star then change it immediately?


5 star immediately and then change it a day or two later. You can change rider ratings up to 72 hours later, I think.

NEVER low-rate a pax immediately -- guaranteed trouble.



ZoomZoom12 said:


> maybe they can also show the pax little reasons like
> 
> "driver felt uncomfortable"
> 
> "left mess in vehicle"
> 
> *"did not tip"
> *
> I know what my passengers would be seeing lol


On our Miami forum, one of our drivers said she tells riders when they have a low rating.

When they ask what they can do to raise it, she tells them to tip their drivers. I'm sure she does that in a pleasant, helpful way rather than negatively, and she gets tips in the process of making them better riders.


----------



## Kalee

I can hear the pax now:

"How ya'all gonna tell me dat 4 starz iz a bad ratin' ?! "


----------



## FL_Dex

JimKE said:


> to the extent they can without chasing off customers


That's the problem right there. Showing pax their rating might help a little but it's not going to solve the big problems. Until pax are faced with getting kicked off the platform for repeated bad behavior, nothing is going to change.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

The new rating display has my *TK OK* approval!

Of course its gonna get better.


----------



## Trebor

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-app-rating-20170426-story.html


 She was cute though



wk1102 said:


> HA HA Ha.... too funny... I'd give you a clever wit badge but...
> 
> The only reason uber is making the riders rating upfront is to stop us from rating poorly for pool and non tipping.
> 
> Uber never makes changes for the drivers benefit, ever. They just spin it that way.


It would be so much better if we can give riders badges and comments, like "Hey you cheap POS you got a 4 star because you didn't tip not even $1 in change!


----------



## Friendly Jack

Here in Chicago drivers are not allowed to see riders' ratings because Uber suppresses them. I think it only fair that riders not be able to see their rating either.


----------



## steveK2016

Problem with changing the ratings later is they'll assume their last driver is who rated them poorly, and they'll give that driver a 1 star even though eh actually rated that pax a 5. 

At least before they had to look for it, not sure if this is really a good thing... pax ratings won't get them deactivated, the driver rating will. We take far more pax then pax take rides, it's an unfair imbalance.

The only good from this will come from having to state why you're downrating and filtering out reasons that were out of the drivers control.

This should apply to all, not just pool. Why should a driver be dinged because they didn't like surge pricing, or because there was traffic and they were late?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

JimKE said:


> The positive in the story is that actual specification of things that might lead to a bad rating that many pax probably have never considered: too many pax, slamming doors, eating in the car. We can all list many other legitimate reasons for down-rating a pax, but at least they pointed out some examples.
> 
> I also think actually seeing their rating will be an eye-opener for many pax -- and I actually am looking forward to their questions about why they're not perfect 5's! I drive almost exclusively daytime, and therefore only rarely have pax problems. But I have seen some low ratings, and have seen how those folks may be fine at 10 AM, but I pity the poor driver who picks them up at bar closing!
> 
> I haven't seen anything authoritative that said the rating change would be _instantaneous_. If they do that, it will be a mistake that will just generate a ton of "change my pax rating" messages to support a day or two after the ride to conceal the source of the low rating. Drivers will protect themselves...hopefully.


It could muddle the understanding that a 4 or 3 means "fire this guy" in the ratings world if so many passengers are not perfect 5s.

Other items might ding a few bells, though, but the real question will be whether the rating cut-offs will mean anything. If a 4.6 is dangerous territory for a driver, then what's dangerous territory for a passenger?

Agree that it would cause many "change my rating" requests post-fact, until they strip that capability.

Also, unless it's changed, messages written about passengers in the rating screen are not relayed to passengers just internally to Uber.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Everyone gets 1 star each! There's not enough stars in the universe for everyone to have 5 stars for every ride they take. Ridiculous!


----------



## Brannens

Trebor said:


> She was cute though
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit Mazzacane said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could muddle the understanding that a 4 or 3 means "fire this guy" in the ratings world if so many passengers are not perfect 5s.
> 
> Other items might ding a few bells, though, but the real question will be whether the rating cut-offs will mean anything. If a 4.6 is dangerous territory for a driver, then what's dangerous territory for a passenger?
> 
> Agree that it would cause many "change my rating" requests post-fact, until they strip that capability.
> 
> Also, unless it's changed, messages written about passengers in the rating screen are not relayed to passengers just internally to Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be so much better if we can give riders badges and comments, like "Hey you cheap POS you got a 4 star because you didn't tip not even $1 in change!
Click to expand...

 Yes 4.6 is no man's land for driver. However there is no danger zone for passengers. I had to request from Uber about a week ago that I let expire passengers rated 2.4


----------



## Trebor

Brannens said:


> Yes 4.6 is no man's land for driver. However there is no danger zone for passengers. I had to request from Uber about a week ago that I let expire passengers rated 2.4


My lowest was a 1.6. I was such a newbie, I didn't want to cancel when I noticed the rating I accidentally accepted. Nicest rider, waiting outside in the cold plus tip. Ever since then, I could care less about the ratings. You just never know.


----------



## DRider85

Trebor said:


> My lowest was a 1.6. I was such a newbie, I didn't want to cancel when I noticed the rating I accidentally accepted. Nicest rider, waiting outside in the cold plus tip. Ever since then, I could care less about the ratings. You just never know.


Yea why is it that some passengers who are rated really bad don't cause any trouble and seem like 5 star riders? I now that SOME of the passengers are rated low and I can see why, but some of them don't really show any signs of low ratings.

On the other hand I have picked up some high rated passengers who don't seem that pleasant.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

This means absolutely nothing. Nothing important at all. Just another idea the people in charge came up with to keep their job, basically just giving them a reason to be there.

What about this part of the article?



> The ride-hailing firm also announced changes to the way ratings work for its carpooling service, UberPool. The update ensures that negative ride reviews caused by the poor behavior by other passengers do not count against the driver.


Thats the part I wanna know about but this ridiculously bad article gives no details.


----------



## Dback2004

There is no penalty for pax so most won't care anyway. Just to be safe I always put 5 stars on the screen at end of ride for pax to see, but don't actually submit until they get out. Then I modify accordingly before submitting. I prefer the 4.9 passengers. Too many 5.0 passengers are brand new and just as problematic as a 3.x passenger. I used to 5* anybody who didn't puke.

Now I rate pax on a demerit system. You start at 5 but for every offense you commit you drop a star.... make me wait more than 3 minutes - 1 demerit. Slam my doors - 1 demerit. Rude - 1 demerit. Leave trash behind - 1 demerit. NO TIP - 1 demerit.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

What should happen is any rides with surge pricing attached do not allow a bad rating to the driver. This ensures that drivers don't get punished for surge pricing that the pax has to pay.

But that would be too smart. Uber doesn't care about anything except ensuring they will never turn a profit.


----------



## Jeeves

A new protest could be to rate all passengers as 1s. I updated my app and I do not see my rating as a passenger, has this not gone live yet?


----------



## Dback2004

uberdriverfornow said:


> What should happen is any rides with surge pricing attached do not allow a bad rating to the driver. This ensures that drivers don't get punished for surge pricing that the pax has to pay.


Sounds like they're starting to implement that at least on Pool rides. Should be on all. Anything with "surge," "price," "cost," "traffic," "app malfunction" etc in the comments gets suppressed!


----------



## charmer37

FL_Dex said:


> That's the problem right there. Showing pax their rating might help a little but it's not going to solve the big problems. Until pax are faced with getting kicked off the platform for repeated bad behavior, nothing is going to change.


 Exactly, They need to kick all the rejects off all the Ridesharing platforms, The drivers is not the problem, Low fares and ignorant passengers are, Tips is good but the only way things will ever be right is uber and lyft need to raise the cheap ass rates, It's a damn shame after uber commission drivers make less than $4.00, This gig is much less per hour than any part time job I ever worked.


----------



## Tippy711

The second video in the opening post is the reason I carry a gun at all times. Not gonna give up my constitutional rights! I know if I shoot somebody I'll get deactivated but at least I'll be there to read the e-mail.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

So why not show US the rating immediately? So WE know what to change? But they won't even tell us 2 weeks later who rated us badly.

It's all BS for the pax.


----------



## ginseng41

I never pick up under a 4.6. Started this s month ago and my cancellation rate has gone down, rating up. I also think some are bad drubjs but perfectly nice in the daytime


----------



## Loomis24

ginseng41 said:


> I never pick up under a 4.6. Started this s month ago and my cancellation rate has gone down, rating up. I also think some are bad drubjs but perfectly nice in the daytime


Yep,. I'm held to a 4.6,. So are they!! Riders don't know they are rated anyway. I tell them that Everytime they see the driver messing with the phone when they get out,. They are getting a rating adjustment, I can see last weekend's misbehaviors flashing in there eyes!

And when a pax wants to see the rating I'll pull it up for them. I tell them, if it wasn't 4.6 or better you wouldn't be in my car, them explain the rating system for drivers, and why I have that mentality. They overwhelmingly agree with this philosophy


----------



## ginseng41

The pings I let expire, for whatever reason, I explain to whoever is in my car, that it's because of crappy ratings


----------



## Brannens

ginseng41 said:


> I never pick up under a 4.6. Started this s month ago and my cancellation rate has gone down, rating up. I also think some are bad drubjs but perfectly nice in the daytime


I never pick up under 4.99. dammit I'm broke


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

This should make the entitled drunken stupid millennial children even more powerful now they will be able to punish you, rat you out and get you kicked off the platform even faster. Here's to the ever-improving uber spyware!



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> View attachment 115821
> 
> 
> The new rating display has my *TK OK* approval!
> 
> Of course its gonna get better.


Thanks travesty!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Here is to hoping they don't allow the pax to see their rate change BY ANY MEANS (be it webpage or app) until AFTER they rated their driver.

Common sense is too much to ask from Uber.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Uber, start charging pax who attempt to overload the car. It will get them to stop and make them aware there are consequences for their behavior. Their shenanigans just get worse each week because you don't control them.


----------



## Delic

I hope their rating only gets updated AFTER they rate the driver. Otherwise If they see their ratings go down, they would just give you a 1 star.


----------



## ginseng41

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber, start charging pax who attempt to overload the car. It will get them to stop and make them aware there are consequences for their behavior. Their shenanigans just get worse each week because you don't control them.


That's odd, every single one of mine does after I pull off and sit there for 5 minutes. They also get reported for attempting to coerce illegal behavior


----------



## Lissetti

I would have enjoyed Bear Macing the hell out of that B in the 1st video.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

uberdriverfornow said:


> This means absolutely nothing. Nothing important at all. Just another idea the people in charge came up with to keep their job, basically just giving them a reason to be there.
> 
> What about this part of the article?
> 
> Thats the part I wanna know about but this ridiculously bad article gives no details.


They are probably only changing the pool thing because they lost too many drivers that took pool and got deactivated for low ratings. They need all the drivers they can get


----------



## elelegido

wk1102 said:


> HA HA Ha.... too funny... I'd give you a clever wit badge but...
> 
> The only reason uber is making the riders rating upfront is to stop us from rating poorly for pool and non tipping.
> 
> Uber never makes changes for the drivers benefit, ever. They just spin it that way.


Excactly. Allowing pax to update their destination after a pin misdrop just makes drivers drive to two different locations for no extra money.


----------



## ginseng41

I remain put on updated pickups or cancel if they're far off


----------



## Gander36

I'm not usually automatically skeptical, but this will force drivers to rate riders higher than they wish to avoid a retaliatory poor rating by the rider. My guess is Uber did it to fool drivers into thinking the rider requesting is a better customer than they really are.



BurgerTiime said:


> "Many riders forget that their driver is also rating them too, and things like eating in the car, slamming the door, or trying to pile in more people than seat belts can impact whether it's a five-star experience for drivers," product managers Mike Truong and Ronak Trivedi said in a blog post.


To hell with ratings. How about the ability for the driver to add the following surcharges through the app:

Extra stops/drive thru's: $1 per minute (hit a button on app during stop to start meter)
Eating & Drinking: $10
Spills: $50
Puking: $200
Passengers over seat belt limit: $10 per
Drug delivery: $1000


----------



## PTUber

Who cares if they see their rating go down maybe that will change their behavior. Also who cares if they retaliate and rate you lower? Unless you are all lying most of us on this forum don't care about our ratings. Besides most PAX don't even bother to rate anymore. About 1/3 of mine do.


----------



## RussellP

on another note.... Uber is down to 2 of 5 stars in the apple app store... i wonder when they'll deactivate themselves.

The big problem with pax ratings is that even if someone gets their rider account deactivated, they can just go sign up a new one in 3 minutes with a new email address. They should have positive passenger ID so they can't do that.


----------



## Uber_Ray

How about this one....

Accepted a POOL Request at 2 am at a local Men's Club.... so I'm sitting and the timer expires telling me to cancel the no-show but I still wait another few minutes and finally send a text message. After another few minutes, there was again NO reply to the text message so I then called the rider. He must have been in a place he could hear his phone as he answered it and immediately started with "Why are you bothering Me? I'm coming out soon!" To which I replied, "Sir, you selected UberPOOL and your cancellation should have been executed by me almost 10 minutes ago but I stayed and I'm here to service your ride." This only elicited more profanity and the door burst open and out walks my rider. As the Rider approaches my car. I roll down the window only to be met with "Im an Uber Driver too and I know the rules about Pool, there is no cancellation time! I explain that if he did accept Pool trips there he would have seen the 2:00 minute countdown once you've arrived and the rider is notified to which he said I was a dumb**** and didn't know the rules.

So the Rider says he has to go back inside and find his friend who he adds, is ALSO an UBER Driver. Another 4 minutes passes before the doors open again and both of my Riders head to the car. As both Rider's enter the vehicle they both begin with how UNPROFESSIONAL I am and that I had better learn the rules. Then the "loud" one brings up his phone with his Driver APP open and shows me how much he has made so far that week... while it was a nice number it was far lower than my own number so I kept that bit of info to myself. The "vocal" one is now telling me he only does Airports and has a way of sitting at home and his APP has him in the 5th Street Queue which I had never heard of so I tell him that. He then says I am a know- nothing and shouldn't be driving Uber at all until I learned all the tricks to driving. He continued his "educational" tirade and stated he doesn't accept trips that don't make him any $$$ and has NEVER accepted any POOL trips. I stated I found that quite strange since I have a 100% Acceptance Rate and receive many POOL requests during the day and night drive times. And yet again, he called me an IDIOT.....

Thankfully the ride was short and over within 5 minutes..... still grumbling about the ride, my 2 intoxicated Uber Drivers exit the vehicle at which point I rated the one (vocal drunk) who requested the ride with a 1 star. As I'm driving away I watched as my 4.96 rating FELL to 4.88 and from where I had NO Rider-Feedback to now having 4 Feedbacks for NAVIGATION, SAFETY, CLEANLINESS & PROFESSIONALISM. I can only assume the Rider retaliated for my 1 star rating of his drunken-self....

Actually, I feel sorry for any of his passengers as this one can only bring the Uber Experience to low levels....


----------



## Jo3030

Dont accept POOL folks.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uber_Ray said:


> How about this one....
> 
> Accepted a POOL Request at 2 am at a local Men's Club.... so I'm sitting and the timer expires telling me to cancel the no-show but I still wait another few minutes and finally send a text message. After another few minutes, there was again NO reply to the text message so I then called the rider. He must have been in a place he could hear his phone as he answered it and immediately started with "Why are you bothering Me? I'm coming out soon!" To which I replied, "Sir, you selected UberPOOL and your cancellation should have been executed by me almost 10 minutes ago but I stayed and I'm here to service your ride." This only elicited more profanity and the door burst open and out walks my rider. As the Rider approaches my car. I roll down the window only to be met with "Im an Uber Driver too and I know the rules about Pool, there is no cancellation time! I explain that if he did accept Pool trips there he would have seen the 2:00 minute countdown once you've arrived and the rider is notified to which he said I was a dumb**** and didn't know the rules.
> 
> So the Rider says he has to go back inside and find his friend who he adds, is ALSO an UBER Driver. Another 4 minutes passes before the doors open again and both of my Riders head to the car. As both Rider's enter the vehicle they both begin with how UNPROFESSIONAL I am and that I had better learn the rules. Then the "loud" one brings up his phone with his Driver APP open and shows me how much he has made so far that week... while it was a nice number it was far lower than my own number so I kept that bit of info to myself. The "vocal" one is now telling me he only does Airports and has a way of sitting at home and his APP has him in the 5th Street Queue which I had never heard of so I tell him that. He then says I am a know- nothing and shouldn't be driving Uber at all until I learned all the tricks to driving. He continued his "educational" tirade and stated he doesn't accept trips that don't make him any $$$ and has NEVER accepted any POOL trips. I stated I found that quite strange since I have a 100% Acceptance Rate and receive many POOL requests during the day and night drive times. And yet again, he called me an IDIOT.....
> 
> Thankfully the ride was short and over within 5 minutes..... still grumbling about the ride, my 2 intoxicated Uber Drivers exit the vehicle at which point I rated the one (vocal drunk) who requested the ride with a 1 star. As I'm driving away I watched as my 4.96 rating FELL to 4.88 and from where I had NO Rider-Feedback to now having 4 Feedbacks for NAVIGATION, SAFETY, CLEANLINESS & PROFESSIONALISM. I can only assume the Rider retaliated for my 1 star rating of his drunken-self....
> 
> Actually, I feel sorry for any of his passengers as this one can only bring the Uber Experience to low levels....


I lost track of how many things you did wrong here.

You accepted a pool ride
You waited WAY too long, pool ride or not
After he was rude by making you wait, he was then rude to you verbally and went back inside, and YOU still waited! He wasn't that off in some of the names he called you.
Oh yeah, you accepted a pool ride.


----------



## Uber_Ray

Cableguynoe said:


> I lost track of how many things you did wrong here.
> 
> You accepted a pool ride
> You waited WAY too long, pool ride or not
> After he was rude by making you wait, he was then rude to you verbally and went back inside, and YOU still waited! He wasn't that off in some of the names he called you.
> Oh yeah, you accepted a pool ride.


I accept ALL requests and do not cancel anything.... I believe if I'm out there to service the public it is my duty to wait and service them, regardless of their condition.


----------



## Dback2004

Uber_Ray said:


> the timer expires telling me to cancel the no-show but I still wait another few minutes and finally send a text message


Your first mistake was not no-showing his sorry-rear-end at the first opportunity.... and this coming from a guy who doesn't have pool in his market 



Cableguynoe said:


> I lost track of how many things you did wrong here.


All subsequent mistakes would not exist had the first one not been made 

--------

Almost every Uber horror story I have were a culmination of me ignoring red flags and not ignoring/cancelling/terminating the ride early enough.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uber_Ray said:


> I accept ALL requests and do not cancel anything.... I believe if I'm out there to service the public it is my duty to wait and service them, regardless of their condition.


You can accept all requests. But 10+ minutes??? That's not your duty! You're being a fool. The bus wouldn't wait. A taxi wouldn't wait. Wise up!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Uber_Ray said:


> How about this one....
> 
> Accepted a POOL Request at 2 am at a local Men's Club.... so I'm sitting and the timer expires telling me to cancel the no-show but I still wait another few minutes and finally send a text message. After another few minutes, there was again NO reply to the text message so I then called the rider. He must have been in a place he could hear his phone as he answered it and immediately started with "Why are you bothering Me? I'm coming out soon!" To which I replied, "Sir, you selected UberPOOL and your cancellation should have been executed by me almost 10 minutes ago but I stayed and I'm here to service your ride." This only elicited more profanity and the door burst open and out walks my rider. As the Rider approaches my car. I roll down the window only to be met with "Im an Uber Driver too and I know the rules about Pool, there is no cancellation time! I explain that if he did accept Pool trips there he would have seen the 2:00 minute countdown once you've arrived and the rider is notified to which he said I was a dumb**** and didn't know the rules.
> 
> So the Rider says he has to go back inside and find his friend who he adds, is ALSO an UBER Driver. Another 4 minutes passes before the doors open again and both of my Riders head to the car. As both Rider's enter the vehicle they both begin with how UNPROFESSIONAL I am and that I had better learn the rules. Then the "loud" one brings up his phone with his Driver APP open and shows me how much he has made so far that week... while it was a nice number it was far lower than my own number so I kept that bit of info to myself. The "vocal" one is now telling me he only does Airports and has a way of sitting at home and his APP has him in the 5th Street Queue which I had never heard of so I tell him that. He then says I am a know- nothing and shouldn't be driving Uber at all until I learned all the tricks to driving. He continued his "educational" tirade and stated he doesn't accept trips that don't make him any $$$ and has NEVER accepted any POOL trips. I stated I found that quite strange since I have a 100% Acceptance Rate and receive many POOL requests during the day and night drive times. And yet again, he called me an IDIOT.....
> 
> Thankfully the ride was short and over within 5 minutes..... still grumbling about the ride, my 2 intoxicated Uber Drivers exit the vehicle at which point I rated the one (vocal drunk) who requested the ride with a 1 star. As I'm driving away I watched as my 4.96 rating FELL to 4.88 and from where I had NO Rider-Feedback to now having 4 Feedbacks for NAVIGATION, SAFETY, CLEANLINESS & PROFESSIONALISM. I can only assume the Rider retaliated for my 1 star rating of his drunken-self....
> 
> Actually, I feel sorry for any of his passengers as this one can only bring the Uber Experience to low levels....


When you wait longer than the 5 minutes allotted to get the no-show money you are pissing away income. Time is money in this business. The more time you spend without a trip started the more money you are throwing away.


----------



## Gander36

Uber_Ray said:


> How about this one....
> 
> Accepted a POOL Request at 2 am at a local Men's Club.... so I'm sitting and the timer expires telling me to cancel the no-show but I still wait another few minutes and finally send a text message. After another few minutes, there was again NO reply to the text message so I then called the rider. He must have been in a place he could hear his phone as he answered it and immediately started with "Why are you bothering Me? I'm coming out soon!" To which I replied, "Sir, you selected UberPOOL and your cancellation should have been executed by me almost 10 minutes ago but I stayed and I'm here to service your ride." This only elicited more profanity and the door burst open and out walks my rider. As the Rider approaches my car. I roll down the window only to be met with "Im an Uber Driver too and I know the rules about Pool, there is no cancellation time! I explain that if he did accept Pool trips there he would have seen the 2:00 minute countdown once you've arrived and the rider is notified to which he said I was a dumb**** and didn't know the rules.
> 
> So the Rider says he has to go back inside and find his friend who he adds, is ALSO an UBER Driver. Another 4 minutes passes before the doors open again and both of my Riders head to the car. As both Rider's enter the vehicle they both begin with how UNPROFESSIONAL I am and that I had better learn the rules. Then the "loud" one brings up his phone with his Driver APP open and shows me how much he has made so far that week... while it was a nice number it was far lower than my own number so I kept that bit of info to myself. The "vocal" one is now telling me he only does Airports and has a way of sitting at home and his APP has him in the 5th Street Queue which I had never heard of so I tell him that. He then says I am a know- nothing and shouldn't be driving Uber at all until I learned all the tricks to driving. He continued his "educational" tirade and stated he doesn't accept trips that don't make him any $$$ and has NEVER accepted any POOL trips. I stated I found that quite strange since I have a 100% Acceptance Rate and receive many POOL requests during the day and night drive times. And yet again, he called me an IDIOT.....
> 
> Thankfully the ride was short and over within 5 minutes..... still grumbling about the ride, my 2 intoxicated Uber Drivers exit the vehicle at which point I rated the one (vocal drunk) who requested the ride with a 1 star. As I'm driving away I watched as my 4.96 rating FELL to 4.88 and from where I had NO Rider-Feedback to now having 4 Feedbacks for NAVIGATION, SAFETY, CLEANLINESS & PROFESSIONALISM. I can only assume the Rider retaliated for my 1 star rating of his drunken-self....
> 
> Actually, I feel sorry for any of his passengers as this one can only bring the Uber Experience to low levels....


I think if anyone is verbally abusive you should immediately cancel the trip. If you've already started pull over at a safe place and ask them to get out and call another Uber from there. Nothing gets better after either party crosses that line.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Uber_Ray said:


> How about this one....
> 
> Accepted a POOL Request at 2 am at a local Men's Club.... so I'm sitting and the timer expires telling me to cancel the no-show but I still wait another few minutes and finally send a text message. After another few minutes, there was again NO reply to the text message so I then called the rider. He must have been in a place he could hear his phone as he answered it and immediately started with "Why are you bothering Me? I'm coming out soon!" To which I replied, "Sir, you selected UberPOOL and your cancellation should have been executed by me almost 10 minutes ago but I stayed and I'm here to service your ride." This only elicited more profanity and the door burst open and out walks my rider. As the Rider approaches my car. I roll down the window only to be met with "Im an Uber Driver too and I know the rules about Pool, there is no cancellation time! I explain that if he did accept Pool trips there he would have seen the 2:00 minute countdown once you've arrived and the rider is notified to which he said I was a dumb**** and didn't know the rules.
> 
> So the Rider says he has to go back inside and find his friend who he adds, is ALSO an UBER Driver. Another 4 minutes passes before the doors open again and both of my Riders head to the car. As both Rider's enter the vehicle they both begin with how UNPROFESSIONAL I am and that I had better learn the rules. Then the "loud" one brings up his phone with his Driver APP open and shows me how much he has made so far that week... while it was a nice number it was far lower than my own number so I kept that bit of info to myself. The "vocal" one is now telling me he only does Airports and has a way of sitting at home and his APP has him in the 5th Street Queue which I had never heard of so I tell him that. He then says I am a know- nothing and shouldn't be driving Uber at all until I learned all the tricks to driving. He continued his "educational" tirade and stated he doesn't accept trips that don't make him any $$$ and has NEVER accepted any POOL trips. I stated I found that quite strange since I have a 100% Acceptance Rate and receive many POOL requests during the day and night drive times. And yet again, he called me an IDIOT.....
> 
> Thankfully the ride was short and over within 5 minutes..... still grumbling about the ride, my 2 intoxicated Uber Drivers exit the vehicle at which point I rated the one (vocal drunk) who requested the ride with a 1 star. As I'm driving away I watched as my 4.96 rating FELL to 4.88 and from where I had NO Rider-Feedback to now having 4 Feedbacks for NAVIGATION, SAFETY, CLEANLINESS & PROFESSIONALISM. I can only assume the Rider retaliated for my 1 star rating of his drunken-self....
> 
> Actually, I feel sorry for any of his passengers as this one can only bring the Uber Experience to low levels....


OK, so you have learned a valuable lesson. Nearly EVERYTHING you did here was wrong. If, you should have canceled and moved on at the appropriate time (no need to call). When you did call and they were confrontational you should have cancelled and moved on. When they came about spewing profanities you should have ensured your doors were locked, waved goodbye so they could see it, cancelled and moved on.
Don't take pool and don't take any $hit from anyone.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

After my last outburst towards a driver I can't get a ride with Uber any more.
I have to use Lyft now. Sigh.


----------



## Ivanz

How much you want to bet that in the next few weeks Uber will charge a fee to pax to increase their rating. But worded in a way that it helps us any.


----------



## Fubernuber

How about block a rider from leaving a rating if he is not rated 5 stars by driver?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Fubernuber said:


> How about block a rider from leaving a rating if he is not rated 5 stars by driver?


That'll work great. If I'm a jerk to my pax, I'll just rate then low and they won't be able to rate 
Better yet, I'll low rate everyone


----------



## roadman

Chauffeur_James said:


> They are probably only changing the pool thing because they lost too many drivers that took pool and got deactivated for low ratings. They need all the drivers they can get


they are having trouble keeping up with demand because everyone wants to get a ride at half price, but not everyone wants to give a ride at half price.



PTUber said:


> Who cares if they see their rating go down maybe that will change their behavior. Also who cares if they retaliate and rate you lower? Unless you are all lying most of us on this forum don't care about our ratings. Besides most PAX don't even bother to rate anymore. About 1/3 of mine do.


most riders will think what a jerk driver to rate me low.


----------



## Trafficat

Uber_Ray said:


> I accept ALL requests and do not cancel anything.... I believe if I'm out there to service the public it is my duty to wait and service them, regardless of their condition.


You might not get to service the public for much longer if you continue to accept such people that will bring your ratings down too low and cause you to get deactivated.

I would have cancelled on them as I heard the " Why are you bothering Me? I'm coming out soon!"

They signed up for a cancellation fee if they aren't there on time. They can pay their cancel fee and another driver can service them.

If I was a taxi driver and I wasn't penalized by rider ratings, I'd agree with your mentality. But that mentality is kind of flawed in a system where you end up getting fired for being too nice to your rude passengers.

The only way not to get fired is not to take rude passengers.

Your 4.96 to 4.88 transition indicates you haven't been at this for long. You've probably completed about 50-60 trips. If you had 500 trips, a 1 star rating could not move you down that far. Practically every time you wait for a guy like that you'll see your rating plummet, and I doubt you will make it to 500 trips if you accept all of these requests.


----------



## Guapcollecta

Geez some of you driver's are really nice people. Me not so much. I feel like it's your duty as an Uber driver to weed out the bad passengers. This Is War! They do plenty complaining and give out plenty low ratings. So you might as well do it to them first. And do it in their face so they can see it. It'll make you feel better trust me. If passengers get in my car doing the following they will get 1 star from me. I'd give them zero but uber won't let me.

Eating
Smoking
Drinking
Fighting
Being obnoxious
Being stinky
Trying to use me like drug mule
Being rich but not tipping
Thinking I'm going to wait 20 minutes for them to eat their dinner
Feeling like they're entitled to the world for their $3 ride
Or just making me feel like they might give me a low rating
Being too lovey dubby while I'm feeling miserable (yup they make me sick)
Having fellatio in the back of my car (unless they're 2 hot chicks)
Or just rub me the wrong way
Once I'm done giving my low rating I smile and say have a nice day! After all I don't want to receive another complaint for professionalism. That would be bad!  With that being said, most of my passengers get their 5 stars.


















Cableguynoe said:


> You can accept all requests. But 10+ minutes??? That's not your duty! You're being a fool. The bus wouldn't wait. A taxi wouldn't wait. Wise up!


I agree. I would have cancelled as soon as the timer ran out. I've had times where I will cancel and wait. Then the passenger request another ride since I'm already there the timmer starts immediately. Soon as it runs out I cancel again. Sometimes I can get 3 cancellation fees before they actually come outside. This makes for awesome ride. You know they're mad but it's their fault. It's their fault for wasting our time and being cheap. They should have ordered the regular Uber where there's no incentive for us to cancel. That's what they get for being cheap. The funny thing is when working South Beach. Sometimes the cancellation fee is more than the fare. Anyways the point is you'll make more money if you cancel faster. Either you're a real nice guy or that was a real rookie mistake.



Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber, start charging pax who attempt to overload the car. It will get them to stop and make them aware there are consequences for their behavior. Their shenanigans just get worse each week because you don't control them.


Happens all the time just give them 1 star or cancel them. If you're worried about your transmission being ruined for $3 ride. As far as your cancellation rate, you can contact Uber and give them the trip information and have them remove that from your cancellation rate.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Yea this sucks. I men I will still give bad ratings to the losers who deserve it but I expect they will return the favor.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Guapcollecta said:


> Happens all the time just give them 1 star or cancel them. If you're worried about your transmission being ruined for $3 ride. As far as your cancellation rate, you can contact Uber and give them the trip information and have them remove that from your cancellation rate.


Uber won't change your cancelation rate. If a person doesn't show up for your ride you still get dinged with a cancel.


----------



## Cvi

I think this rating change has been a long time coming. How many low-rated passengers do you think Uber has lost due to the passenger's frustration over not being able to get a driver to come pick them up? I have had instances where low-rated passengers I pick up complain about that and are in the dark as to why. The article states that "Many riders forget that their driver is also rating them too". No, they were never told that they are being rated and simply don't know that having a good rating impacts their ability to get a ride. 

Besides, the advantage of having transparency outweighs anything Uber may have been trying to achieve by keeping passengers out of the loop. It will lead to better behavior and maybe some of the riders who rate drivers discriminatingly will now be less likely to do so and could ultimately lead to better driver ratings.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Guapcollecta said:


> Geez some of you driver's are really nice people. Me not so much. I feel like it's your duty as an Uber driver to weed out the bad passengers. This Is War! They do plenty complaining and give out plenty low ratings. So you might as well do it to them first. And do it in their face so they can see it. It'll make you feel better trust me. If passengers get in my car doing the following they will get 1 star from me. I'd give them zero but uber won't let me.
> 
> Eating
> Smoking
> Drinking
> Fighting
> Being obnoxious
> Being stinky
> Trying to use me like drug mule
> Being rich but not tipping
> Thinking I'm going to wait 20 minutes for them to eat their dinner
> Feeling like they're entitled to the world for their $3 ride
> Or just making me feel like they might give me a low rating
> Being too lovey dubby while I'm feeling miserable (yup they make me sick)
> Having fellatio in the back of my car (unless they're 2 hot chicks)
> Or just rub me the wrong way
> Once I'm done giving my low rating I smile and say have a nice day! After all I don't want to receive another complaint for professionalism. That would be bad!  With that being said, most of my passengers get their 5 stars.
> View attachment 116152
> View attachment 116153
> 
> 
> I agree. I would have cancelled as soon as the timer ran out. I've had times where I will cancel and wait. Then the passenger request another ride since I'm already there the timmer starts immediately. Soon as it runs out I cancel again. Sometimes I can get 3 cancellation fees before they actually come outside. This makes for awesome ride. You know they're mad but it's their fault. It's their fault for wasting our time and being cheap. They should have ordered the regular Uber where there's no incentive for us to cancel. That's what they get for being cheap. The funny thing is when working South Beach. Sometimes the cancellation fee is more than the fare. Anyways the point is you'll make more money if you cancel faster. Either you're a real nice guy or that was a real rookie mistake.
> 
> Happens all the time just give them 1 star or cancel them. If you're worried about your transmission being ruined for $3 ride. As far as your cancellation rate, you can contact Uber and give them the trip information and have them remove that from your cancellation rate.


Any time you cancel on a pax and they get charged a fee you're a moron to actually give them a ride at that point. They are going to 1 star you, guaranteed.


----------



## negeorgia

Friendly Jack said:


> Here in Chicago drivers are not allowed to see riders' ratings because Uber suppresses them. I think it only fair that riders not be able to see their rating either.


It is a city ordinance, not a decision from Uber.


----------



## Demon

Worst idea ever.



negeorgia said:


> It is a city ordinance, not a decision from Uber.


The city of Chicago has the right idea.


----------



## Adieu

Brannens said:


> Yes 4.6 is no man's land for driver. However there is no danger zone for passengers. I had to request from Uber about a week ago that I let expire passengers rated 2.4


Took 'em. Lol.












RussellP said:


> on another note.... Uber is down to 2 of 5 stars in the apple app store... i wonder when they'll deactivate themselves.
> 
> The big problem with pax ratings is that even if someone gets their rider account deactivated, they can just go sign up a new one in 3 minutes with a new email address. They should have positive passenger ID so they can't do that.


What DO you need for a new pax account?

Mine all got burned for giving myself guarantee "assists"



Uber_Ray said:


> I accept ALL requests and do not cancel anything.... I believe if I'm out there to service the public it is my duty to wait and service them, regardless of their condition.


What public service???

You're a freelance merc servicing YOUR BANK ACCOUNT.


----------



## Trump Economics

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-app-rating-20170426-story.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In its latest effort to appease its vast network of drivers, ride-hailing giant Uberon Wednesday announced updates to its app intended to curb bad behavior by passengers.
> 
> Key among the changes is allowing passengers to see the ratings they receive from drivers - knowledge the company hopes will make customers more cognizant of the fact their behavior is being graded during every trip.
> 
> "Many riders forget that their driver is also rating them too, and things like eating in the car, slamming the door, or trying to pile in more people than seat belts can impact whether it's a five-star experience for drivers," product managers Mike Truong and Ronak Trivedi said in a blog post. "Now, a rider's rating will be displayed right under their name in the app's menu. We hope this update will remind riders that mutual respect is an important part of our community guidelines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previously, passengers could see their driver's rating - a five-star system displaying an aggregate of a driver's past ratings - but not their own rating.
> 
> released data for the first time on the diversity of its workforce last month - a move it had long held out on. It also updated its app to allow passengers to correct pickup locations, modified its driver support policies to be more driver-friendly, and on Tuesday announced partnerships to develop a network of flying Uber rides.


Great, so they can see their low rating, feel the same anger a driver does (when they don't understand what they're doing wrong), and take it out on their new driver by being hostile, overly critical, and retaliatory. The world doesn't get it. Uber's plan isn't to ever do good, it's to create chaos so they can stay in the news and make themselves appear relevant. But this isn't 2014 anymore, and no one sees them as anything more than a sh** show that provides a decent service 3 out of every 10 rides. Once the tech bubble bursts and this pyramid scheme -- disguised as a payday loan company -- is exposed, the con is up. Here's hoping Travis likes wearing orange.


----------



## autofill

How they gonna show pax their ratings instantly while they can't even show us our pay instantly after every rides? Can't wait to hear all them pax complaining to Uber there ratings is still "calculating" after several hours, lol.


----------



## Guapcollecta

uberdriverfornow said:


> Any time you cancel on a pax and they get charged a fee you're a moron to actually give them a ride at that point. They are going to 1 star you, guaranteed.


So what. It's an average. I'll get it back up. What they won't get is their money back. At least not from me, they won't. Who cares about stars anyways. You can't spend them.


----------



## Uber_Ray

Well, I'm still new to this...492 trips so far in about 4 weeks.... I guess I'm paying too much attention to the wording in the APP...high acceptance rating and low cancellation rating meaning I get more work <?????>


----------



## kevink

Brannens said:


> Yes 4.6 is no man's land for driver. However there is no danger zone for passengers. I had to request from Uber about a week ago that I let expire passengers rated 2.4


And I thought the Lyft request from a 3.7 PAX was bad! LOL. Of course after not having taken that request I get the "we've noticed you've been missing a lot of ride requests..."


----------



## CelebDriver

I give all my passengers 5 stars because the ones that care know whether I gave them a high or low rating based on where their rating goes. I have had one mean drunk and one guy who brought a dog and didn't call first. So 2 out of 437 rides. So best just to give 5 stars and leave it. If someone throws up or pees in the car then I will change my policy.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-app-rating-20170426-story.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In its latest effort to appease its vast network of drivers, ride-hailing giant Uberon Wednesday announced updates to its app intended to curb bad behavior by passengers.
> 
> Key among the changes is allowing passengers to see the ratings they receive from drivers - knowledge the company hopes will make customers more cognizant of the fact their behavior is being graded during every trip.
> 
> "Many riders forget that their driver is also rating them too, and things like eating in the car, slamming the door, or trying to pile in more people than seat belts can impact whether it's a five-star experience for drivers," product managers Mike Truong and Ronak Trivedi said in a blog post. "Now, a rider's rating will be displayed right under their name in the app's menu. We hope this update will remind riders that mutual respect is an important part of our community guidelines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previously, passengers could see their driver's rating - a five-star system displaying an aggregate of a driver's past ratings - but not their own rating.
> 
> released data for the first time on the diversity of its workforce last month - a move it had long held out on. It also updated its app to allow passengers to correct pickup locations, modified its driver support policies to be more driver-friendly, and on Tuesday announced partnerships to develop a network of flying Uber rides.


So when we rate them a 1 they will rate us back a 1..makes no sense


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Five stars has to be earned. It goes both ways. I will not be intimidated by threat of retaliation.


----------



## ToughTommy

I call uber ray A shill. Notice the line I am here to service the public and I accept all requests. The earth is flat too.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

ToughTommy said:


> I call uber ray A shill. Notice the line I am here to service the public and I accept all requests. The earth is flat too.


I had a passenger once tell me, "the world is flat". I am still laughing out loud.


----------



## Adieu

autofill said:


> How they gonna show pax their ratings instantly while they can't even show us our pay instantly after every rides? Can't wait to hear all them pax complaining to Uber there ratings is still "calculating" after several hours, lol.


Sure they can.

They just CHOSE not to


----------



## blackjackross

JimKE said:


> The positive in the story is that actual specification of things that might lead to a bad rating that many pax probably have never considered: too many pax, slamming doors, eating in the car. We can all list many other legitimate reasons for down-rating a pax, but at least they pointed out some examples.
> 
> I also think actually seeing their rating will be an eye-opener for many pax -- and I actually am looking forward to their questions about why they're not perfect 5's! I drive almost exclusively daytime, and therefore only rarely have pax problems. But I have seen some low ratings, and have seen how those folks may be fine at 10 AM, but I pity the poor driver who picks them up at bar closing!
> 
> I haven't seen anything authoritative that said the rating change would be _instantaneous_. If they do that, it will be a mistake that will just generate a ton of "change my pax rating" messages to support a day or two after the ride to conceal the source of the low rating. Drivers will protect themselves...hopefully.
> 
> I do think Uber is _trying_ -- in a limited way, and to the extent they can without chasing off customers -- to make some _modest_ improvement in the driving experience.
> 
> They are not dealing with the BIG issue, which is pay.


I'm not sure that seeing what your rating as a rider is will have much impact. My experience is that the worst behavior occurs when alcohol is involved. If an otherwise "normal behaving" individual acts the fool and gets a poor rating, do you think that they are going to be in a frame of mind to care? It won't alter their future behavior when they are drunk. As you stated, just another meaningless tweak to the system while Uber still avoids the #1 & #2 issues of pay and the employment status of drivers.


----------



## NCUberGuy

I had my first puker (friend of rider) this weekend....of course I freaked out when they were puking in a plastic garbage bag in the back of my car....but immediately after, I went from a 4.86 to 4.84 and was given feedback of 'lacking professionalism'

Granted, when the girl (maybe 22) was completely belligerent about it, I said too bad your friend will suffer for your behavior when I rate her a 1.


----------



## Lee239

Than passengers should have to rate us at the end of the trip or not give anything less than a 4 later, because if they see us rate them badly they will retaliate and give us bad ratings

They are just doing this to hurt the drivers and stop the ones who give pas who don't tip a 1.



wk1102 said:


> HA HA Ha.... too funny... I'd give you a clever wit badge but...
> 
> The only reason uber is making the riders rating upfront is to stop us from rating poorly for pool and non tipping.
> 
> Uber never makes changes for the drivers benefit, ever. They just spin it that way.


Exactly, they even have the audacity to tell drivers that decreasing pay and increasing their take will make drivers earn more money.



ginseng41 said:


> Lol so they can give us a bad rating even faster


In other news Uber had to fire 2 million drivers today because of bad ratings, in 2 weeks there will be no more drivers.

We need to tell pax, rate me a 5 I know where you live. 



Uber_Ray said:


> I accept ALL requests and do not cancel anything.... I believe if I'm out there to service the public it is my duty to wait and service them, regardless of their condition.


People will only treat you as badly as you let them.


----------



## asriznet

this is one of the many ways the company is *trying* to show the drivers that they *matter* but we all know that riders ratings don't matter other than drivers can choose to accept the ping or not. will uber do anything for a low rider rating? i'm pretty confident no being the fact that rider is a paying user. the only reason i see a rider to get banned or suspended is not because of low rating however if there's a fraud attempt which would have cost money towards the company. i know someone personally that was guilty of this trying to get free uber rides with fake referrals.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

I am all for this, passengers need to know their rating up front so they can think about how they treat their driver during the ride.



asriznet said:


> this is one of the many ways the company is *trying* to show the drivers that they *matter* but we all know that riders ratings don't matter other than drivers can choose to accept the ping or not. will uber do anything for a low rider rating? i'm pretty confident no being the fact that rider is a paying user. the only reason i see a rider to get banned or suspended is not because of low rating however if there's a fraud attempt which would have cost money towards the company. i know someone personally that was guilty of this trying to get free uber rides with fake referrals.


Uber cancels passenger accounts if they have a low rating as far as I know


----------



## Zoey jasmine

Guapcollecta said:


> Geez some of you driver's are really nice people. Me not so much. I feel like it's your duty as an Uber driver to weed out the bad passengers. This Is War! They do plenty complaining and give out plenty low ratings. So you might as well do it to them first. And do it in their face so they can see it. It'll make you feel better trust me. If passengers get in my car doing the following they will get 1 star from me. I'd give them zero but uber won't let me.
> 
> Eating
> Smoking
> Drinking
> Fighting
> Being obnoxious
> Being stinky
> Trying to use me like drug mule
> Being rich but not tipping
> Thinking I'm going to wait 20 minutes for them to eat their dinner
> Feeling like they're entitled to the world for their $3 ride
> Or just making me feel like they might give me a low rating
> Being too lovey dubby while I'm feeling miserable (yup they make me sick)
> Having fellatio in the back of my car (unless they're 2 hot chicks)
> Or just rub me the wrong way
> Once I'm done giving my low rating I smile and say have a nice day! After all I don't want to receive another complaint for professionalism. That would be bad!  With that being said, most of my passengers get their 5 stars.
> View attachment 116152
> View attachment 116153
> 
> 
> I agree. I would have cancelled as soon as the timer ran out. I've had times where I will cancel and wait. Then the passenger request another ride since I'm already there the timmer starts immediately. Soon as it runs out I cancel again. Sometimes I can get 3 cancellation fees before they actually come outside. This makes for awesome ride. You know they're mad but it's their fault. It's their fault for wasting our time and being cheap. They should have ordered the regular Uber where there's no incentive for us to cancel. That's what they get for being cheap. The funny thing is when working South Beach. Sometimes the cancellation fee is more than the fare. Anyways the point is you'll make more money if you cancel faster. Either you're a real nice guy or that was a real rookie mistake.
> 
> Happens all the time just give them 1 star or cancel them. If you're worried about your transmission being ruined for $3 ride. As far as your cancellation rate, you can contact Uber and give them the trip information and have them remove that from your cancellation rate.


I tried this about two weeks ago. Total of 5 for Uber x. I cancelled it instead of asking the rider to cancel and emailed Uber about it. Basically they said I should be asking the rider to cancel other wise it Will still affect my cancelation rate Regardless that I cancelled with he option of "too many riders". Someone else had mentioned that if you cancel with anything other than "no show" it will go towards your cancelation rate and it has to be after the 5 min or it can go towards cancelation rate on top of not getting the no show fee. Have you had experience with this?


----------



## Guapcollecta

Zoey jasmine said:


> I tried this about two weeks ago. Total of 5 for Uber x. I cancelled it instead of asking the rider to cancel and emailed Uber about it. Basically they said I should be asking the rider to cancel other wise it Will still affect my cancelation rate Regardless that I cancelled with he option of "too many riders". Someone else had mentioned that if you cancel with anything other than "no show" it will go towards your cancelation rate and it has to be after the 5 min or it can go towards cancelation rate on top of not getting the no show fee. Have you had experience with this?


I only do this for Uber pool because that's how I get paid for canceling. I don't get paid to cancel Uber X. I Rarely cancel Uber X. Honestly I really don't pay attention to how it affects my cancellation rate since it's an average. My cancellation rate goes up and down. It never really gets higher than 10%. I Accept pools. if the passenger is there I take them where they need to go. If not I cancel and get the money I can get from them. I'm pretty Fair if you ask me. My acceptance rate is almost at 100%if it goes down it's usually because I left my phone unattended. A lot of people don't accept pools but I get pools that are $40 or $50 sometimes. So I accept everything.


----------



## Caldufo11

all i can say is WOW



Brannens said:


> Yes 4.6 is no man's land for driver. However there is no danger zone for passengers. I had to request from Uber about a week ago that I let expire passengers rated 2.4


she was cute ill agree


----------



## Hogg

Guapcollecta said:


> Geez some of you driver's are really nice people. Me not so much. I feel like it's your duty as an Uber driver to weed out the bad passengers. This Is War! They do plenty complaining and give out plenty low ratings. So you might as well do it to them first. And do it in their face so they can see it. It'll make you feel better trust me. If passengers get in my car doing the following they will get 1 star from me. I'd give them zero but uber won't let me.
> 
> Eating
> Smoking
> Drinking
> Fighting
> Being obnoxious
> Being stinky
> Trying to use me like drug mule
> Being rich but not tipping
> Thinking I'm going to wait 20 minutes for them to eat their dinner
> Feeling like they're entitled to the world for their $3 ride
> Or just making me feel like they might give me a low rating
> Being too lovey dubby while I'm feeling miserable (yup they make me sick)
> Having fellatio in the back of my car (unless they're 2 hot chicks)
> Or just rub me the wrong way
> Once I'm done giving my low rating I smile and say have a nice day! After all I don't want to receive another complaint for professionalism. That would be bad!  With that being said, most of my passengers get their 5 stars.


I'm with this guy, except I hand out 1 stars like bubble gum. Everyone starts with five, but most aren't able to keep it. I'm mostly doing college kids though. A tip only excuses so much bad behavior too, and doesn't make it a five star ride automatically.

I deduct a star for every minute except the first that I'm waiting at the curb.

I also make the rider cancel if they try to overload the car or bring open alcohol into the car. Even if they correct the situation they will 1 star you and complain about professionalism. It creates a no-win situation for the driver and it's better to end the situation before it starts. I'll even lock the doors and explain it through a cracked window if I see it coming.


----------



## supernaut

Uber_Ray said:


> I accept ALL requests and do not cancel anything.... I believe if I'm out there to service the public it is my duty to wait and service them, regardless of their condition.


Lol.. you're "out there to service the public", huh? Do you provide bj's on request, as well?


----------



## Uber_Ray

supernaut said:


> Lol.. you're "out there to service the public", huh? Do you provide bj's on request, as well?


You are being an A** <VBSEG>


----------



## supernaut

Uber_Ray said:


> You are being an A** <VBSEG>


And you're delusional. Have fun losing money every time you drive.


----------



## Lee239

It's only going to make their behavior worse and now they know they were rated bad they can give the driver a 1 when they were not planning to. Just another way for Uber to fire good drivers.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Uber_Ray said:


> I accept ALL requests and do not cancel anything.... I believe if I'm out there to service the public it is my duty to wait and service them, regardless of their condition.


Yeah, but we are NOT rugs for bast terds to wipe their feet on. You don't do anyone a favor (let alone yourself) by putin up with that crap. Although I will say you have the patience of Job. I just dunno if you're in the right business. Have you thought about doing concierge?


----------



## Lee239

Elmo Burrito said:


> Yeah, but we are NOT rugs for bast terds to wipe their feet on. You don't do anyone a favor (let alone yourself) by putin up with that crap. Although I will say you have the patience of Job. I just dunno if you're in the right business. Have you thought about doing concierge?


He's putting himself in danger, you get the wrong person to test you to see how far they can push you and they decide to carjack you when they are not even the account holder who ordered the ride and are using some bogus account that can't be traced back to them.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Guapcollecta said:


> So what. It's an average. I'll get it back up. What they won't get is their money back. At least not from me, they won't. Who cares about stars anyways. You can't spend them.


The closer you get to 4.6 the more you'll care. Ha!


----------



## UberGeo

Chauffeur_James said:


> They are probably only changing the pool thing because they lost too many drivers that took pool and got deactivated for low ratings. They need all the drivers they can get


Definitely agree with that. I think the OP know about ratings and most have enough rides that a few dings don't hurt that badly... but when you are bringing in new folks, and can't keep them because of rating... Then that is a problem.


----------



## UberGeo

Trebor said:


> My lowest was a 1.6. I was such a newbie, I didn't want to cancel when I noticed the rating I accidentally accepted. Nicest rider, waiting outside in the cold plus tip. Ever since then, I could care less about the ratings. You just never know.


You'll be surprised what balanced meds can do for folks. I'm just saying, you never know... But there must have been some reason for such a rating that low. That did not happen with one rating.

Personally, I don't reject because of rating... Don't really look. I am too busy trying to see if it is a surge or within the boost zone or prime time.


----------



## melusine3

wk1102 said:


> HA HA Ha.... too funny... I'd give you a clever wit badge but...
> 
> The only reason uber is making the riders rating upfront is to stop us from rating poorly for pool and non tipping.
> 
> Uber never makes changes for the drivers benefit, ever. They just spin it that way.


Agree 100%. It's like "You'll make more money!"



DRider85 said:


> Yea why is it that some passengers who are rated really bad don't cause any trouble and seem like 5 star riders? I now that SOME of the passengers are rated low and I can see why, but some of them don't really show any signs of low ratings.
> 
> On the other hand I have picked up some high rated passengers who don't seem that pleasant.


Fives can sometimes be brand new riders.



Uber_Ray said:


> How about this one....
> 
> Accepted a POOL Request at 2 am at a local Men's Club.... so I'm sitting and the timer expires telling me to cancel the no-show but I still wait another few minutes and finally send a text message. After another few minutes, there was again NO reply to the text message so I then called the rider. He must have been in a place he could hear his phone as he answered it and immediately started with "Why are you bothering Me? I'm coming out soon!" To which I replied, "Sir, you selected UberPOOL and your cancellation should have been executed by me almost 10 minutes ago but I stayed and I'm here to service your ride." This only elicited more profanity and the door burst open and out walks my rider. As the Rider approaches my car. I roll down the window only to be met with "Im an Uber Driver too and I know the rules about Pool, there is no cancellation time! I explain that if he did accept Pool trips there he would have seen the 2:00 minute countdown once you've arrived and the rider is notified to which he said I was a dumb**** and didn't know the rules.
> 
> So the Rider says he has to go back inside and find his friend who he adds, is ALSO an UBER Driver. Another 4 minutes passes before the doors open again and both of my Riders head to the car. As both Rider's enter the vehicle they both begin with how UNPROFESSIONAL I am and that I had better learn the rules. Then the "loud" one brings up his phone with his Driver APP open and shows me how much he has made so far that week... while it was a nice number it was far lower than my own number so I kept that bit of info to myself. The "vocal" one is now telling me he only does Airports and has a way of sitting at home and his APP has him in the 5th Street Queue which I had never heard of so I tell him that. He then says I am a know- nothing and shouldn't be driving Uber at all until I learned all the tricks to driving. He continued his "educational" tirade and stated he doesn't accept trips that don't make him any $$$ and has NEVER accepted any POOL trips. I stated I found that quite strange since I have a 100% Acceptance Rate and receive many POOL requests during the day and night drive times. And yet again, he called me an IDIOT.....
> 
> Thankfully the ride was short and over within 5 minutes..... still grumbling about the ride, my 2 intoxicated Uber Drivers exit the vehicle at which point I rated the one (vocal drunk) who requested the ride with a 1 star. As I'm driving away I watched as my 4.96 rating FELL to 4.88 and from where I had NO Rider-Feedback to now having 4 Feedbacks for NAVIGATION, SAFETY, CLEANLINESS & PROFESSIONALISM. I can only assume the Rider retaliated for my 1 star rating of his drunken-self....
> 
> Actually, I feel sorry for any of his passengers as this one can only bring the Uber Experience to low levels....


First, accept no POOL rides. Second, never, ever give them that much slack. Third, as soon as the guy copped an attitude like that, CANCEL THE RIDE no matter how long you've waited. Fourth, REPORT HIM TO UBER for his actions as well as inform them of his spoofing or whatever. Insist they remove his comments and rating. Stand up for yourself.


----------



## astroman

ginseng41 said:


> I remain put on updated pickups or cancel if they're far off


Can anyone tell me what the 20 safe driving fee is??


----------



## wk1102

AvengingxxAngel said:


> Uber cancels passenger accounts if they have a low rating as far as I know


no, it takes a serious incedent, sometimes several incedents to get a rider banned.

This is why it is important to report and document bad behavior.


----------



## kdyrpr

Maybe rating system should be 1 - 10 with a detailed explanation of some of things that a driver did representing what number you should give.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-app-rating-20170426-story.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In its latest effort to appease its vast network of drivers, ride-hailing giant Uberon Wednesday announced updates to its app intended to curb bad behavior by passengers.
> 
> Key among the changes is allowing passengers to see the ratings they receive from drivers - knowledge the company hopes will make customers more cognizant of the fact their behavior is being graded during every trip.
> 
> "Many riders forget that their driver is also rating them too, and things like eating in the car, slamming the door, or trying to pile in more people than seat belts can impact whether it's a five-star experience for drivers," product managers Mike Truong and Ronak Trivedi said in a blog post. "Now, a rider's rating will be displayed right under their name in the app's menu. We hope this update will remind riders that mutual respect is an important part of our community guidelines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previously, passengers could see their driver's rating - a five-star system displaying an aggregate of a driver's past ratings - but not their own rating.
> 
> released data for the first time on the diversity of its workforce last month - a move it had long held out on. It also updated its app to allow passengers to correct pickup locations, modified its driver support policies to be more driver-friendly, and on Tuesday announced partnerships to develop a network of flying Uber rides.


When I hear stories or see images of drivers being abused it breaks my heart. What is wrong people. The driver is doing a low paying, thankless job. He/she is out there in a jungle all alone. Those abusive pax forget that they are getting a cheap ride, subsidized by the driver. Just be gracious and thankful that the driver stopped and picked you up. I wonder if this kind of behavior would change if the rates were that of a taxi?


----------



## Loralie

Trebor said:


> My lowest was a 1.6. I was such a newbie, I didn't want to cancel when I noticed the rating I accidentally accepted. Nicest rider, waiting outside in the cold plus tip. Ever since then, I could care less about the ratings. You just never know.


Watch black mirror..that episode with how everyone has a rating system..perfectly showed how rating systems fail and how people treat each other.


----------



## JDoey

Wait... so riders are notified what we rate them when we rate them???!!!! Or just their over all score?


----------



## Telsa34

But we have the ability to recover faster from low ratings than the pax, and it is a good idea that if you change their rating a week or two later then they could take it out on a driver that they just recently used not knowing that it was a driver done weeks ago.

If they go to showing ratings to the passengers right away that's going to cause an immediate drop and drivers ratings so they're either going to have to lower their standard or they're going to be losing drivers because of low ratings because of Passenger retaliations it truly is a screwed-up system.


----------



## goneubering

JimKE said:


> On our Miami forum, one of our drivers said she tells riders when they have a low rating.
> 
> When they ask what they can do to raise it, she tells them to tip their drivers. I'm sure she does that in a pleasant, helpful way rather than negatively, and she gets tips in the process of making them better riders.


Interesting idea. Thx!!



UberThis-n-That7 said:


> Yes, you bet we fight back, as a good rider who is respectful, tipping In-App 30% -100% of ride cost, accomodating drivers, waiting for them ready outside, not eating in a car, not leaving trash or speaking on a phone, trying not slam doors (but some cars out there that should not be on the road, lot of damage or few times much older model of same car make/color from the 90's or different old car entirely), when I see rating drop by 0.01 or 0.02 it pisses me off, so I round up all bad drivers from few weeks back and revise ratings one by one to how i really felt but of courtesy rated them 5 initially.
> Bad drivers whose cars were unsafe or different older car used than in Uber app (ex: app shows Toyota camry blue, but same camry with creaky door, broken seatbelt, body scraped badly shows up. Im sure they own new version but got salvage old car over 20yr old with billion miles to beat around pretending to be eligible car once uber passes them to drive the other newer <10yr old car, this way they have car just to pass inspections and age and one we passengers get to see, some drivers wereas bold as using totally different make, model, color cars!),poop in cars, seatbelts not working or missing, unsafe driving like tailgating, uturns in wrong places placing me facing incoming traffic mid street on solid lane they shouldnt have crossed, switching lanes aggressively while tailgating, other drivers honking at my driver, or running intersections or red lights, driver being road raged angry cabbie minus the CDL, or another category of drivers talking low and discriminatory of other people entire ride, condescending, to a point you politely keep quiet and wait to get out..these types of drivers really make you consider taking the dollars and tips you pay in-app to them, and not using uber altogether, buying any old car that runs with roughly $3000-5000 spent on Uber normally every year and never have to tolerate being inside unmaintained car, with bad driver again!
> 
> You forget one thing, we Passengers can and do this retaliation game just as you do, on principle, if im a 5 star rider but someone dops me by 0.01, all drivers that were unsafe or cars unsafe, unmaintained get 1 star ¤¤¤ points from original 5 stars.
> You may recover faster (you think) but if 1 bad driver rates a 5 star passenger 1 star for tipping in-app instead of cash or suspecting they left nad feedback because their car had major issues that passenger looked and noticed, in retaliation to someone elses bad feedback, each driver having about 30+ riders each day, so one driver hitting all passengers from 30 days with 1 star rating revision equates to 900+ pissed passengers that will return favor, go through each rating for drivers who arent great, and give each 1 star, and next day those 100 drivers do same..thats lets say 90000 pissed riders who might retaliate... Do you really want to test human nature? Even best of passengers will retaliate to make a point! Only difference is if passenger score drops low we wait a lil longer, use different app to get a ride, while you stuck with low score, kicked out of Uber and stuck with car maintenance costs, insurance, gas and no uber income to offset your $10000-50000 car investment, that is depreciating every day.
> Bad uber drivers make you want to buy car (yeah, bus is not the only option to us!) and stop paying them for convenience of not looking for parking or designated driver, for money you give them every year to complain about maintenance cost and to play rating god to extort tips from 5 star riders.


That's quite an impressive rant.


----------



## goneubering

UberThis-n-That7 said:


> Too many bad Uber drivers on the road, and unsafe cars make you go there..


Go where? Almost all my riders say they are very happy with Uber.


----------



## uberdavid

You let another Uber driver give you crap.....drive off and let him take a cab


----------



## chitown73

goneubering said:


> Interesting idea. Thx!!
> 
> That's quite an impressive rant.


You mean to tell me that you actually understood that nonsense he posted? I had to copy and paste that b*s into Google Translate and it caused my phone to crash. UberThis-n-That7 is just another troll.


----------



## Doowop

JimKE said:


> The positive in the story is that actual specification of things that might lead to a bad rating that many pax probably have never considered: too many pax, slamming doors, eating in the car. We can all list many other legitimate reasons for down-rating a pax, but at least they pointed out some examples.
> 
> I also think actually seeing their rating will be an eye-opener for many pax -- and I actually am looking forward to their questions about why they're not perfect 5's! I drive almost exclusively daytime, and therefore only rarely have pax problems. But I have seen some low ratings, and have seen how those folks may be fine at 10 AM, but I pity the poor driver who picks them up at bar closing!
> 
> I haven't seen anything authoritative that said the rating change would be _instantaneous_. If they do that, it will be a mistake that will just generate a ton of "change my pax rating" messages to support a day or two after the ride to conceal the source of the low rating. Drivers will protect themselves...hopefully.
> 
> I do think Uber is _trying_ -- in a limited way, and to the extent they can without chasing off customers -- to make some _modest_ improvement in the driving experience.
> 
> They are not dealing with the BIG issue, which is pay.


Consider why they would desire to increase pay with an overly abundant supply of drivers willing to work at current rates.


----------



## melusine3

Toonces-the-cat said:


> When I hear stories or see images of drivers being abused it breaks my heart. What is wrong people. The driver is doing a low paying, thankless job. He/she is out there in a jungle all alone. Those abusive pax forget that they are getting a cheap ride, subsidized by the driver. Just be gracious and thankful that the driver stopped and picked you up. I wonder if this kind of behavior would change if the rates were that of a taxi?


They honestly believe the Uber/Lyft hype that we make $1,500 per week. It would behoove everyone to tell the truth about earnings and expenses.



NCUberGuy said:


> I had my first puker (friend of rider) this weekend....of course I freaked out when they were puking in a plastic garbage bag in the back of my car....but immediately after, I went from a 4.86 to 4.84 and was given feedback of 'lacking professionalism'
> 
> Granted, when the girl (maybe 22) was completely belligerent about it, I said too bad your friend will suffer for your behavior when I rate her a 1.


Dispute this rating and comment with Uber. Be persistent.



supernaut said:


> And you're delusional. Have fun losing money every time you drive.


He's a new member, likely a new driver and I'm convinced they're given the best rides to get them hooked. After that, they go into denial, followed by anger, then acceptance.


----------



## TheHunter

ginseng41 said:


> So what is the best way to do This? Always 5 stars then change it immediately?


Now, that I could go for. Historically, less than 50% (or less) tip. Even at the airport.


----------



## melusine3

Zoey jasmine said:


> I tried this about two weeks ago. Total of 5 for Uber x. I cancelled it instead of asking the rider to cancel and emailed Uber about it. Basically they said I should be asking the rider to cancel other wise it Will still affect my cancelation rate Regardless that I cancelled with he option of "too many riders". Someone else had mentioned that if you cancel with anything other than "no show" it will go towards your cancelation rate and it has to be after the 5 min or it can go towards cancelation rate on top of not getting the no show fee. Have you had experience with this?


I had a problem with Lyft, woman didn't have proper seating for her toddler. She refused to cancel and I had to eventually because she was making major drama at the pickup point. She sent me nasty texts, too. Problem with lyft once you cancel there's no ride to refer to when you send a complaint to them...


----------



## ginseng41

melusine3 said:


> I had a problem with Lyft, woman didn't have proper seating for her toddler. She refused to cancel and I had to eventually because she was making major drama at the pickup point. She sent me nasty texts, too. Problem with lyft once you cancel there's no ride to refer to when you send a complaint to them...


If this happens, call the police. Child Protective services can be involved and her sending you nasty texts in also illegal. I had this happen once and the police were actually already investigating the woman I reported to them for child neglect and abuse. I was mainly concerned with the passenger reporting me for some BS because of how angry she was when I said she was going to have to pay the cancellation fee. These are the kind of people I always report


----------



## melusine3

ginseng41 said:


> If this happens, call the police. Child Protective services can be involved and her sending you nasty texts in also illegal. I had this happen once and the police were actually already investigating the woman I reported to them for child neglect and abuse. I was mainly concerned with the passenger reporting me for some BS because of how angry she was when I said she was going to have to pay the cancellation fee. These are the kind of people I always report


I did save the screen shots from this incident, but how to address Lyft about this? I also kept screen shots of the verbal spew she sent my way. But other than a first name, no last name. I considered contacting the junior college she is attending with my concerns, ie educate your students about proper child seating.

Interesting to note, she changed her Lyft photo from her face to a cloud background amid this texting back and forth. I tried to wait for her to cancel, but she refused. I couldn't leave without doing it and my app was hanging up at the same time.


----------



## ginseng41

I drove to the police station before cancelling but it was literally next door to her pickup so they could get the info and make Uber give full details to them if necessary. They also could see the texts coming in while she was threatening me. Uber has a first letter of the last name on the waybill till you get a new one too so that helped to figure out who she was.


----------



## freddieman

Trebor said:


> My lowest was a 1.6. I was such a newbie, I didn't want to cancel when I noticed the rating I accidentally accepted. Nicest rider, waiting outside in the cold plus tip. Ever since then, I could care less about the ratings. You just never know.


U just never know but u have a slight idea of what can be expected



Uber_Ray said:


> How about this one....
> 
> Accepted a POOL Request at 2 am at a local Men's Club.... so I'm sitting and the timer expires telling me to cancel the no-show but I still wait another few minutes and finally send a text message. After another few minutes, there was again NO reply to the text message so I then called the rider. He must have been in a place he could hear his phone as he answered it and immediately started with "Why are you bothering Me? I'm coming out soon!" To which I replied, "Sir, you selected UberPOOL and your cancellation should have been executed by me almost 10 minutes ago but I stayed and I'm here to service your ride." This only elicited more profanity and the door burst open and out walks my rider. As the Rider approaches my car. I roll down the window only to be met with "Im an Uber Driver too and I know the rules about Pool, there is no cancellation time! I explain that if he did accept Pool trips there he would have seen the 2:00 minute countdown once you've arrived and the rider is notified to which he said I was a dumb**** and didn't know the rules.
> 
> So the Rider says he has to go back inside and find his friend who he adds, is ALSO an UBER Driver. Another 4 minutes passes before the doors open again and both of my Riders head to the car. As both Rider's enter the vehicle they both begin with how UNPROFESSIONAL I am and that I had better learn the rules. Then the "loud" one brings up his phone with his Driver APP open and shows me how much he has made so far that week... while it was a nice number it was far lower than my own number so I kept that bit of info to myself. The "vocal" one is now telling me he only does Airports and has a way of sitting at home and his APP has him in the 5th Street Queue which I had never heard of so I tell him that. He then says I am a know- nothing and shouldn't be driving Uber at all until I learned all the tricks to driving. He continued his "educational" tirade and stated he doesn't accept trips that don't make him any $$$ and has NEVER accepted any POOL trips. I stated I found that quite strange since I have a 100% Acceptance Rate and receive many POOL requests during the day and night drive times. And yet again, he called me an IDIOT.....
> 
> Thankfully the ride was short and over within 5 minutes..... still grumbling about the ride, my 2 intoxicated Uber Drivers exit the vehicle at which point I rated the one (vocal drunk) who requested the ride with a 1 star. As I'm driving away I watched as my 4.96 rating FELL to 4.88 and from where I had NO Rider-Feedback to now having 4 Feedbacks for NAVIGATION, SAFETY, CLEANLINESS & PROFESSIONALISM. I can only assume the Rider retaliated for my 1 star rating of his drunken-self....
> 
> Actually, I feel sorry for any of his passengers as this one can only bring the Uber Experience to low levels....


U are an idiot for not cancelling this ride when 2 min was up on the pool pax. U can't deny what u did with this ride as being clever. It's donkey move all day long.



CelebDriver said:


> I give all my passengers 5 stars because the ones that care know whether I gave them a high or low rating based on where their rating goes. I have had one mean drunk and one guy who brought a dog and didn't call first. So 2 out of 437 rides. So best just to give 5 stars and leave it. If someone throws up or pees in the car then I will change my policy.


Ur not doing much to help other drivers are ya? U take the rating info to use yet u don't contribute to the workings of it....shame shame.


----------



## CelebDriver

freddieman said:


> Ur not doing much to help other drivers are ya? U take the rating info to use yet u don't contribute to the workings of it....shame shame.


I never look at their rating and take everyone. The passenger ratings are useless. After rating someone low for making me wait, I got one of my few low ratings. Do I know they retaliated? No. But it is not worth the risk.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

CelebDriver said:


> I never look at their rating and take everyone. The passenger ratings are useless. After rating someone low for making me wait, I got one of my few low ratings. Do I know they retaliated? No. But it is not worth the risk.


uber has deliberately ruined ratings by allowing retaliatory ratings. Even a fool can appreciate that one's rating should never be impacted by the other party until both have rated, and never allow re-rates. The fact uber allows pax to still rerate rides is proof positive they don't actually want a rating system for riders. They regret ever putting one in.


----------

